# Broken Krups



## mervingiblet (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all,

For a little while now, I have been the owner of a Krups XP7240 bean to cup machine. Apart from the endless maintenance schedule, luke warm milk, lack of crema and frequent visits to the repair centre, it's not been a bad machine......

So I think it's finally given up the ghost as it's now leaking coffee from underneath. Luckily it's still under the 2 year warranty so it's back to Krups on Friday.

However, I think it's time for a replacement. I've been looking at a Delonghi ESAM5500:










I've only read the Amazon reviews so I was curious as to what people thought about this on here. Or if not this one, can anyone recommend a bean to cup machine for no more that £600 that will alleviate my Krups woes?

ta very much.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Have you consider going the semi-automatic route?

It becomes a hobby but is very satisfying and there are more opportunities to tweak settings to get the best coffee.


----------



## mervingiblet (Mar 23, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> Have you consider going the semi-automatic route?
> 
> It becomes a hobby but is very satisfying and there are more opportunities to tweak settings to get the best coffee.


Yeah, we used to have a Dualit machine which was very nice for a while. We have got use to the convenience and speed of a bean to cup though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't discount the Gaggia Titanium as an option too

They produce decent coffee (I can vouch for one of our members owning this type of machine and producing a fine espresso and steamed milk)


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Depending on the budget it may be worth looking at a Jura Inna....Very good little machines and very stylish too. I know Jura's inside out and they're pretty reliable.

Lee


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, and when it comes to the fault it will be fairly simple. I would guess it's either an O ring thats leaking on the way back from the brew-unit or the brew-unit maybe a little blocked which is causing it to over fill with coffee, thus leaking the water. Don't run a descale though as you don't want descaler leaking out into the machine as that stuff will kill everything!

Lee


----------



## mervingiblet (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought Gaggia were meant to be a bit rubbish since their takeover. I was looking at a few of their machines and they do look nice. Although I think the Titanium is discontinued now.....

That Jura looks damn tasty too!

I've just been discussing this with the missus and I think £600 may be a little too much







. If I were to go down the semi auto route, what would a decent machine?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandykits machine. Rancilio silvia. What Say you Sandra?!


----------

